# has anyone ever seen



## CandidPets (May 21, 2015)

hemichromis elongates or hemichromis fasciatus or any hemichromis other than the neon jewel ? someone must have? In Canada?


----------



## CandidPets (May 21, 2015)

still no one seen this species?


----------

